
Show HN: The Polyglot Bible Typography Project - rhythmvs
http://dodecaglotta.com/
======
Sewdn
I ordered my copy. This is typographical craftsmanship of the highest level.
Thanks for this marvel reflecting a huge amount of dedicated labour and what
must have been months of research.

------
danielvf
This is beautiful!

~~~
Katrijnvb
It is! It's both calming and exciting to look at. The perfect typography just
gives me chills.

------
wodenokoto
I'm not sure what this is supposed to be, but I did not find it inviting to
read.

~~~
wingerlang
I have similar thoughts, it is not directly obvious and it is kind of hard to
read, very heavy. But I think it is a new typeface/font + a print of a bible
in 12 languages using this font.

